# Movicol dose



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning.   
One of my boys has been prescribed Movicol for chronic constipation. The GP made a point of checking his age with me (17 months) when she was sorting out the prescription. But when I got the medicine home, the leaflet that came with it only listed doses for children aged 2 years +. Have I been given the wrong stuff? Or is it used for younger children anyway? What do you think I should do? 
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thank you!
Ax


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is used unlicensed in younger children.
It has been fully tested with clinical trials and safety data is available for children over 2, so it has been allocated a product license in this age group. Under this age group the company does not have a license. This does not mean that a doctor cannot prescribe it with their own judgment.

The NHS Clinical Knowledge Summary for Movicol says it can be used off label in children over 1 - see the relevant aged group paragraph in this document - you will notice at the bottom of this paragraph it says it is off label use due to age.

http://www.cks.nhs.uk/constipation_in_children/drugs_in_this_topic/scenario_constipation_in_children/movicol_paediatric_plain_oral_powder_69g_sachets

Hope this sets your mind at rest.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you! That's really helpful. I've started him on one sachet per day. The only thing is, he hasn't done a poo for four days and he's clearly in a lot of pain. I've got some glycerin suppositories that he's had a few times in the past. Should I give him one of these today to get things going or should I cross my fingers and hope the Movicol will work?
Best wishes,
Ax


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can use the glycerine as well if you want to. In ICU where I work we often work from both ends!


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks! 
He's refusing the Movicol anyway. *Sighs.*


----------

